# Partial Wakelock



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

why is alarm manager trying to rape me when i don't even use it?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Just noticed the same and was going to post a thread about it - I also don't use the alarm and have a bazillion wake locks from it as well.

Appreciate it if anyone knows why? I'm going to go and disable it in Apps>Manage.

EDIT: Darn, not listed there - I'll see if I can freeze it in Titanium.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

OK...can't find a program anywhere in /system that seems to be the Alarm Manager...maybe this is a process that is integrated into the calendar app? Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alarm manager doesn't appear to be the issue. Audio out is the one with the wake lock. Right?


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

yes, audio out is causing a lot of wakelocks, but that's supposed tohappen since you have notifications, and especially in my case, music being played on the speakers. so ignoring audio out, alarm manager is the problem by a lot over the 3rd item

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Wouldn't that be included in desk clock?

I use my phone as an alarm clock, so non-issue for me.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> yes, audio out is causing a lot of wakelocks, but that's supposed tohappen since you have notifications, and especially in my case, music being played on the speakers. so ignoring audio out, alarm manager is the problem by a lot over the 3rd item
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Incorrect. A wake lock of 2 minutes isn't of consequence. And unless you're playing audio, the audio out should not be holding a wake lock.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Incorrect. A wake lock of 2 minutes isn't of consequence. And unless you're playing audio, the audio out should not be holding a wake lock.


that's what I said... i play music through the speaker, so even when its in sleep, audio out is active because music is being played

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Incorrect. A wake lock of 2 minutes isn't of consequence. And unless you're playing audio, the audio out should not be holding a wake lock.


Hey, Snow...

I thought the issue was the number of wake locks, that fact that the phone doesn't get to go sleepy steadily...especially since I, so far as I know, don't use it. I never use the alarm clock. I just froze deskclock in TiBU...have to see if anything breaks or if that stops the alarm wakelocks.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Wouldn't that be included in desk clock?
> 
> I use my phone as an alarm clock, so non-issue for me.


there's no desk clock per say, there is clock though. I don't think it effects anything I need so ill try disabling that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Hey, Snow...
> 
> I thought the issue was the number of wake locks, that fact that the phone doesn't get to go sleepy steadily...especially since I, so far as I know, don't use it. I never use the alarm clock. I just froze deskclock in TiBU...have to see if anything breaks or if that stops the alarm wakelocks.


No. BBS shows you what's held a wake lock and for how long. It's normal for some apps to hold periodic wake locks. What you're looking for are the ones that have a really high wake lock/up time ratio. Those are the ones preventing the phone from sleeping normally and increasing battery drain.

A wake lock of two minutes isn't anything to be concerned about.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> there's no desk clock per say, there is clock though. I don't think it effects anything I need so ill try disabling that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'd give it a try, internally it's called DeskClock.apk, and I believe that's where the alarm function is based.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

doesnt seem to have changed anything


----------



## Jester (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not a dev but I think alarm manager is what programs use to call a wake lock. I know I read about it when I was trying to figure out the bad battery life on my droid 2 running cm7. Try the actual android website.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

